# Katu Report



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Ok watching the 11' 0 clock news and they said the police have information to believe more Blazers are involved at least with watching the dog fights in lynn wood. 

They said the dogs that were once in the back dog run are now missing and they will not tell police where the dogs are, so the police can not do further testing.

Please add to this if you saw the story.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Didn't hear the report.

Wouldn't surprise me, though.

PBF


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

This is pretty bad news.
I think we should hold a predictions game on who is involved and the winner gets tickets or something.....well at least some tickets to the trials. I say Zach and Darius just so it really ruins our future. What do we do if a couple members of our core are also involved? What if they just watched but didn't participate? I know that is a crime probably also, but are there different penalties for that as far as our organization is concerned? This is something that could hang over this team for quite some time. Where is Mixum with some gloom and doom predictions? I want to hear them. Let's hope that more information is not found.
Prunetang


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Prunetang</b>!
> This is pretty bad news.
> I think we should hold a predictions game on who is involved and the winner gets tickets or something.....well at least some tickets to the trials. I say Zach and Darius just so it really ruins our future. What do we do if a couple members of our core are also involved? What if they just watched but didn't participate? I know that is a crime probably also, but are there different penalties for that as far as our organization is concerned? This is something that could hang over this team for quite some time. Where is Mixum with some gloom and doom predictions? I want to hear them. Let's hope that more information is not found.
> Prunetang


Nah, let's hope they find all there is to find, but that they find it quickly so they can either proceed with charges or drop the case... and we can all get back to basketball... hopefully for good.

PBF


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

#26. The Blazer players shall attend illegal dog fights to show community involvement.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I think I remember someone posted (in the Q.Woods thread about this) that watching dog fights is not a crime. I hope thats true... but either way, this doesnt look good. I hope some details are released soon.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trifecta</b>!
> #26. The Blazer players shall attend illegal dog fights to show community involvement.


HILARIOUS, trifecta!

:rofl:

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Here's the link to the story.

They're just asking for anyone with knowledge of other Blazers participating to contact the investigators. The story doesn't say whether they suspect it, but I gotta think that they wouldn't ask the public for info about it if they didn't suspect something.

PBF


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> PORTLAND, Ore. - KATU News has learned that detectives want to know if any Portland *Train* Blazer players, including Qyntel Woods, have attended illegal dog fights.


I wasn't aware of the team name change. Is that so "Jail Blazers" will not ryme with Train Blazers? :rofl:


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

WHO CARES!!! They fought dogs, get over it!! How many guys on this board support actual humans going to war to kill eachother...does that make you too repugnant to be on this board?

Do we want 12 little Jesus' on the Blazers?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CelticPagan</b>!
> WHO CARES!!! They fought dogs, get over it!! How many guys on this board support actual humans going to war to kill eachother...does that make you too repugnant to be on this board?


Hmmm. Dogs ripping each other apart for no purpose other than gross fascination of those watching compared to brave armed forces personnel fighting for the freedom of others, some of whom are under the danger of being extinguished by a sociopathic dictator. Yeah, that's pretty much apples and apples. 



> Do we want 12 little Jesus' on the Blazers?


Don't knock it until you've seen it. One Jesus did some pretty amazing things. What could twelve do?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Reep</b>!
> Don't knock it until you've seen it. One Jesus did some pretty amazing things. What could twelve do?


"You tryin' ta say Jesus Christ couldn't hit a curveball?"
- Major League


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> Here's the link to the story.
> 
> They're just asking for anyone with knowledge of other Blazers participating to contact the investigators. The story doesn't say whether they suspect it, but I gotta think that they wouldn't ask the public for info about it if they didn't suspect something.
> ...


The news said more than whats in that little story, they said in the news cast that police have reason to believe More blazers are involved (Which means they have more info than we know). They just need more info to seal it which will probably happen.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Hmmm. Dogs ripping each other apart for no purpose other than gross fascination of those watching compared to brave armed forces personnel fighting for the freedom of others, some of whom are under the danger of being extinguished by a sociopathic dictator. Yeah, that's pretty much apples and apples.


You beat me to it. I agree completely.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Sounds like they are fishing to me....


Interesting though how KATU keeps pressing this story while KGW, KOIN and FOX have not........

I am sure the police would like someone to step forward and say they have seen Woods and other players at Pit BUll fights, but even if they DID get such a person, actually convicting Woods, let alone another Blazer player on such a charge is a LONGSHOT.

Either charge the guy or don't, but this is beginning to look more and more like a KATU instigated\fueled witchunt to me, with the police caught in the middle and just doing their due diligence....

I still maintain that this is a waste of the poilce's time, and subsequently a waste of taxpayer money. You do know that to convict Woods of the actual crime of pit bull fighting, they need MASSIVE proof, and blood stained boards, kennels, doggy treadmills and medicines don't even come CLOSE to doing so.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I would imagine that there are a few things that will factor in....

I am sure that in the dog fighting ring, that there is a unspoken understanding that no one talks about each other...period. If a person were to give up any one else, they may not live a very long happy life I would imagine.

Also proving that a player was there would be next to impossible, unless there was photographic or video images that are specific enough to implicate anyone in particular.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

to young celtic pagan:

Do you have a pet??

Imagine someone else sitting ther finding it entertaining that 
your dog or cat is torn to shreds..

I am not saying that a cat or dog tamed is equal to a dog that has been trained to kill /rip to shreds..whatever.

But isn't that sad enough to have your kicks at an animal's
expense??

Let alone to train an animal so he can rip another animal to shreds??

Before I went to college,I worked at an aircraft plant as a 17
year old. Good old McDonald Douglas to be exact.
Although it hadn't merged with McDonald yet..

Anyway..I went with some "friends" up to the Hollywood Hills.
I was taken to a party where they had some cockfighting going
on. I cried,screamed and ran out of there and called my mom to pick me up.
I know for a fact that my mom reported it,it was investigated,and 
my name was mud around there with a crowd that I thought was sooo cool.(I was 17).
The guy that took me?? He was a short badge(supervisor).
It was ugly for me after that. The year was 1967.

Never would I ever participate in animal cruelty...even as a guest !!! If indeed others were there,in my book they are just as
guilty.
Stomp out unnecessary animal cruelty,unhealthy and inhumane
conditions for farm animals also.
There is no need for it !

There..
I feel better.

My boss was Philipino,and apparently he thought I would be in for a real "treat".
There was alot of people at this event.
I will never forget that event.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> Sounds like they are fishing to me....


Agreed. This must be good news for Q. Unfortunately, it doesn't make me feel any better about him. I just hope it makes him easier to trade for someone who is not a scarecrow ("If I only had a brain . . . ").


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

> WHO CARES!!! They fought dogs, get over it!!


While I understand that some people view dogs as nothing more than pieces of property, you should recognize that a large segment of the population views them as much more. 

To me, few sins are worse than those that involve a person abusing those who are helpless to defend themselves...i.e. children and animals. 

Go get 'em KATU.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Reep</b>!
> Agreed. This must be good news for Q.


I don't think this is anything positive for Q. I'm guessing the "fishing" theory is not to find more evidence on Q, but maybe to unvail numerous participants. Just catching Q isn't going to stop anything, but if they can pull down about 10-12 people, it would be more effective.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> I would imagine that there are a few things that will factor in....
> 
> I am sure that in the dog fighting ring, that there is a unspoken understanding that no one talks about each other...period. If a person were to give up any one else, they may not live a very long happy life I would imagine.
> ...


Just don't mention those RFI words. (reward for information)


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CelticPagan</b>!
> WHO CARES!!! They fought dogs, get over it!!


I would expect a 14 yrs old young man should know how to respect life already. :no:


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> I'm guessing the "fishing" theory is not to find more evidence on Q, but maybe to unvail numerous participants. Just catching Q isn't going to stop anything, but if they can pull down about 10-12 people, it would be more effective.


I agree... Although IF there are any other Blazers revealed by some "unidentified" source calling KATU...err...the police (does that sound fishy to anyone else BTW?), then it will serve to drag THEM into the spotlight for embarressment, b\c you can bet KATU will be at the next Blazer practice with a microphone in their face. But actually charging that player with a crime? Let alone convicting them of something? Not a chance in hell. 

So what is the point then for KATU? To embaress Blazer players? That is what it sounds\looks like to me. For the police, stopping a dog fighting ring is a good thing, but KATU mentioning "other" Blazer players w\o ANY verifiable proof sounds very disingenuos to me.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think it's in their mission statement.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> 
> So what is the point then for KATU? To embaress Blazer players? That is what it sounds\looks like to me. For the police, stopping a dog fighting ring is a good thing, but KATU mentioning "other" Blazer players w\o ANY verifiable proof sounds very disingenuos to me.


This whole situation is taking on the appearance of a witch-hunt, IMO.

PBF


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Q and now Anthony have shown that KIDS need guidance and the NBA has very little.


Kids with basic education and many millions of dollars are a mess waiting to happen unless someone shows them the way.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

After spending more time thinking about the allegations against Q and the investigation and reaction on the part of the Blazers, I can't come up with a decent argument for any direction this may take. It seems to me with the hearsay and "if's" and "maybes" and "could be's" out there it's really hard to say what is really going on.

I personally would like to see things go the way of the proper authorities come out and say that Q is innocent as best they can tell. I'd then hope the Blazers would reinstate Q, publicly apologize to him for the unfounded suspension and fines, and make note not to do the same thing in the future to other players. 

Why I want to see this is because it looked like for the first time since he was here, Q was really making an effort to be a better player. He bulked up, cleaned himself up (dropped the braids), and worked on his game and attitude on the court. Reports were he was playing very well in practice. I know a lot of people are of the opinion that he's been given too many chances and we are best off just waiving him regardless, but I would compare that attitude to someone turning away repayment from someone who was late paying them back and who had been given several chances.

Regardless of if he's guilty of anything or not, it's an injustice what's been done to his image and his career because of these dog fighting alegations. He's not been charged, and all the people who are throwing the mud (KATU) have yet to show us any evidence, and in turn, most people perceive him as a not a failure on the court, not a pot smoking loser, but rather, a evil guy. Someone who takes great pleasure in seeing his pets harmed. All the work he did in the off season to try to resurrect his career has probably been all for nothing due entirely to these accusations, and now he gets fined for not playing in games in which he can't play because the Blazers won't let him play (and aren't paying him) because they saw a story about him on the news.

It would be nice to hear some news on what's been done about the fines and suspension by the players union. I know Q's agent was going to apeal it, and the players union rep said that as best he can tell the Blazers were not within their rights to do as they have been, but I haven't heard anything since.

Another thing I find odd... we have all reacted to this like it was a superstar on our team who has been accused of this... yet it's just little Q Woods... why is the media and why are the fans treating this like it's a superstar and not a bench scrub?


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

You know what I just noticed about this latest katu 'report' on the investigation? They're harassing the guy who took care of Woods' dogs now. Showing up at his apartment and harassing him. There is something seriously wrong with KATU... this story isn't going to win them any awards... and they aren't the police. Why do they think it's their job to bug people at their homes when they've been asked not to? KATU is pretty much garbage in my book at this point. I don't think they have any idea what integrity or common sense are (does that make them related to Q somehow?  )


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I watch Big Cat Diary on Discovery and enjoy watching the lions kill the bison and the antelope. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> I watch Big Cat Diary on Discovery and enjoy watching the lions kill the bison and the antelope. Does that make me a bad person?


Um... not sure that makes you a bad person... but why would you enjoy watching that aside from the educational value? Also, animals in the wild do that for survival, dog fighting is done purely for some sick entertainment, and has nothing to do with the dog's survival in a natural environment (you don't see dogs in the wild killing each other for food very often now do you?)


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

More wild conjecture and insinuation by the crack(head) katu newslike news team.

Police made no statement either confirming or implying involvement by other Blazers or even Q. They have been very secretive with whatever, if any, information they have.

Katu needs to realize there is a world of real news out there that their competition is scooping them on.

Does katu know there is an ongoing war and an upcoming election for instance?

On a side note: Does Jason Quick work for katu and if not, why not?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheBlueDoggy</b>!
> Another thing I find odd... we have all reacted to this like it was a superstar on our team who has been accused of this... yet it's just little Q Woods... why is the media and why are the fans treating this like it's a superstar and not a bench scrub?


Because he's OUR scrub, and if there's one thing we Blazers fans do well, it's holding our players under the microscope.

PBF


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

Here's the latest update(Oct 22).. The investigation is now moving to Linn County..

Katu Report


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scout226</b>!
> Here's the latest update(Oct 22).. The investigation is now moving to Linn County..
> 
> Katu Report


OK, this is slightly off the topic, but there were some comments in that story that demand a response.

First, I strongly dispute the notion that "Pit Bulls" are born mean. I own 2 dogs that have some American Staffordshire Terrier blood, and neither is the least bit viscious......though they do tend to hog the bed covers on cold nights!

There are many breeds that are territorial where other dogs are concerned. There are many breeds that aren't good with small children. A truly *viscious* dog gets that way either because a HUMAN mistrains and/or mistreats them, or they are physically unheathly.

The big irony here, is that the woman making these comments breeds German Shepards. Because of extreme inbreeding, some Shepard bloodlines suffer from brain damage! I have seen GS at dog shows attack their own handlers. 

The woman quoted in the story may well be a responsible breeder, but this still smacks of "Ms Pot meet Mr Kettle!"


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

No doubt OMG. IMO the woman's quotes are only included here because she was willing to state an opinion that supports the bad image of Pits that KATU is playing to. Of course many Pit owners can (and have) attested elsewhere to how sweet and loving their own dog is... how great they are around their kids and soforth. It does matter greatly how the owner treats their dog whatever the species... but that sort of reporting really isn't a "story" worthy helicopters and daily frontpage updates.

I'm sure most of us don't support the concept of organized animal fighting whatever the breed/species. If this investigation leads to taking down individuals who do this sort of thing, thats a good thing. I suspect though most of us would skip right past the "story" if an end of the bench Blazer wasn't implicated, and boy have we collectively picked over this like it was the end all. 

There are a whole lot of unfortunate things in this world. This one story is only getting the run it is because it plays off of the public's fears/stereotypes and who might be involved.

STOMP


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I had a Siberian husky/pit bull mix dog for 13 years... she would just as soon lick you and kiss you to death as anythign else. She was very good with my kids, and very gentle when they were babies.

I think it has more to do with how you raise the dog, than the breed.



KATU is really playing this up... sensationalism at its best. They beat a story to death until you have heard it 100x.


why yes, this dog has four legs.. lets go live now to our reporter who has a witness saying the dog did indeed has four legs...... :banghead:

If all of this is true... then good for them, they have uncovered wrong doings..... if Q is innocent they are going to look very foolish


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

My 2 kids were raised with a Pit, she was one of the most kid tolerant dogs I've ever had.

But if Vegas offers odds on Q's guilt I'd mortgage the house to make that bet!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Another thing about this: KATU is playing it up as an "exclusive" story. It seems to me exclusives come about for a few reasons:

-- first with the story. "Scoops" are exclusive because one source is first. KATU got the scoop, but at this point, they're still hailing it as an exclusive.

-- only resources to get the story. If a media outlet has a certain source, or other abilities to get info nobody else can, they can maintain an exclusive. Here, I don't see KATU having a special ability to interview dog owners or humane society officials.

-- nobody else cares. I think this is the REAL reason KATU has the exclusive: there's not much to report, and local and national media isn't bothering to spend much time or effort to dig up dirt on what Qyntel's story is.

I'm not in Portland, so maybe I'm underestimating the impact this has had, but I don't see the story being so wildly fascinating that KGW and KOIN and other sources have to play catch-up with KATU on this.

Exclusive by default at this point.

Ed O.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

For every two or three people saying "I raised my pit bull well, and it had no problems" there'll be one like me who will say "my aunt's pit bull was sweet and gentle and perfectly well-behaved from the time it was a puppy right up to the moment when it locked onto my sister's jaws and nearly ripped it off."

Don't tell me the breed is safe. Cigarettes only kill 1 in 3. Maybe only 1 in 4 pit bulls go psycho. Maybe it's only 1 in 8 or 1 in 10. But that's still too many.

I'm perfectly fine with admitting that any dog can be dangerous in the wrong hands, and that any dog can attack when properly provoked. But it'll take a lot more than three people who got lucky to convince me of the breed's viability as anything approaching a pet.

Trade Q.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

i'm not sure who to quote, or where to start...
i had a timber wolf hybrid. so did one of my best friends.
another one of my best friends had a pit.
the timber wolves where the best dogs ever(wolves) my dog would baby sit my sisters kids, not letting them go in the streets by stearing them back toward the yard, blocking them with his 165 pound frame, he also protected pygmi (spel?)goats from getting killed by a chow. 
now, wolf hybrids have a bad rep just like pits. 
well, my buddies wolf who was my dogs brother knocked up my other friends pit, thus creating one of the nicest breeds of dogs i have ever been in contact with... the timber-pit! 
so i guess all i really wanted to say was that guns don't kill people, people kill people. 
unless it's that one episode of McGuiver(spel?) where the guy has that...


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

ever heard of a blue healer or an australian sheperd? those dogs get old and they will bite your kids dang hand the hell off! 


i feel if you are un-capable of training a dog get a retreaver, don't let it get old and don't allow it to be around children. 
i hate people.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> I would imagine that there are a few things that will factor in....
> 
> I am sure that in the dog fighting ring, that there is a unspoken understanding that no one talks about each other...period. If a person were to give up any one else, they may not live a very long happy life I would imagine.


Dog Fight Club Rules

1st RULE: You do not talk about DOG FIGHT CLUB.
2nd RULE: You DO NOT talk about DOG FIGHT CLUB.

3rd RULE: If a dog says "stop" or goes limp, taps out the fight is over.

4th RULE: Only two dogs to a fight.

5th RULE: One fight at a time.

6th RULE: No shirts, no shoes.

7th RULE: Fights will go on as long as they have to.

8th RULE: If this is your first night at FIGHT CLUB, you HAVE to fight.

Sorry, could not resist :angel:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zybot</b>!
> 
> 
> Dog Fight Club Rules
> ...


Atleast you kept it kinda on topic with a quote from a Brad *Pit*t movie!


----------

